# Any way to do Cert 3 in business without taking school days off?



## oyamoo (6 mo ago)

I'm currently in year 11 and is on track to finishing my cert 2 and have already completed the cert 1 in business/workplace skills. Is there any way of doing the cert 3 without having to take days off school? If so, are there any costs involved? Would it be possible to do this year or is the latest the next year?


----------

